# Im in the planning stages of my tank, ID these plants please



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

My tank is about done, im just waiting for things to cure and now im researching on what plants i should put in it. I looked through pics of vivs i saw in this forum and i have a several names of plants that i would like to know. Its the ones that i've circled. thanks guys  




































what kind of moss is this?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

First pic, dead center, looks like Selaginella Kraussiana
First pic, top left, is a Tillandsia of some sort
Third pic, left, looks like a Korean Rock, or Rabbits Foot fern
You'll have a hard time getting the name of that moss, there are tons of species and not all do well in our tanks, even if they did will in someone else's.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah thats true about the moss, but he's obviously doing something right in his tank, thats why that moss is thriving. 

Anyway, thank you for the IDs. Now i still need a few more, like the one on the first pic top center, and that thing hanging down on to the right of that tank. The plant in the 2nd picture and that plant that's all over the wall of that 3rd pic


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That one in the second pic is Lycopodium (sp?). I *believe* its a kind of epiphytic cactus.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Lyco's are not a type of cactus. They're related to all the other club mosses.
First picture, dead center, looks like a 'Suzi Wong' fern (N. exaltata)-and the plant directly above that looks like a type of maidenhair fern- to the far right is another tillandsia (T. usneoides) or 'spanish moss.'


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Im in the planning stages of my tank, ID these plants pl*










Top left: Tillandsia sp.
Center: Nephrolepis exaltata "Suzi Wong"
Rear Center: Maidenhair Fern
Upper Right: Korean Rock Fern
Far Right: Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usneoides)











Lycopodium squarrosum












Left: Looks like a Korean Rock fern
Right: Looks like a Ficus species that I've seen. Can't remember the dang name.









what kind of moss is this?

This will be hard to determine so you might want to go somewhere and just get some live tropical moss to try out.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Frogtofall just posted some Lycopodium for sale in the plants/supplies thread. Id buy some, if I only had the spot for it . . .


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah i looked at the Lycopodium squarrosum at blackjungle and its dang expensive. $30 for it!


----------

